# Just Some Boring Videos... Nothing To See Here.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a couple few videos I shot at mosquito thirty. That's right before the sun goes down.





















Don't watch 'em all at once or you'll get a belly ache.

Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Capt!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

omg !i got belly ache ! but it was worth it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Took your advice and didn't watch any.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a relief!!! I wouldn't want to be held responsible if you took ill as a result.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting. I won't even try that. My brain works real slow.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Good shootin' there Cap'n. Have you tried shooting beer bottle caps yet? I went out this morn'n and threw one in the air till I smacked it! They really make a great zzziinnngg when you hit them. Sounds so nice I had to do it again. Takes me 5-10 shots to connect but boy that sound is worth it!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love to shoot bottle caps! They don't quite make the tight zzzzing that a penny or dime makes, but it's a much cheaper alternative.

I couldn't hit it either when I first tried... Several injuries and many retarded months later I can now hit one with some regularity. 
And YES, the sound is worth it. Would make a cool ringtone...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Joe!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice shooting capn, there's nothing boring about the videos. They are always entertaining. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Aw shucks. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jparanee (Sep 8, 2012)

If I may ask what setup are you using to film yourself ?

How is it worn ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jparanee said:


> If I may ask what setup are you using to film yourself ?
> 
> How is it worn ?


 It's just a gopro camera. It came with a head mount. It's just like a head mounted flashlight, except there's a small camera.
I got it for my fishing business, but season hasn't started yet, so I'm playing until it does.


----------

